

Peak Battery: Why Smartphone Battery Life Still Stinks, and Will for Years - dougk16
http://techland.time.com/2013/04/01/peak-battery-why-smartphone-battery-life-still-stinks-and-will-for-years/

======
lightup88
A tech article where 2x performance gains in 4-5 years is considered a
stretch. Oddly...refreshing.

